# nice places in spain for a family



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

hi i have two small children age 16 months and 4 years i want to move to spain but am unsure of the best areas to raise my family i need to be close to all shops and towns etc and also close to nice schools i would consider anywhere does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

angela said:


> hi i have two small children age 16 months and 4 years i want to move to spain but am unsure of the best areas to raise my family i need to be close to all shops and towns etc and also close to nice schools i would consider anywhere does anyone have any suggestions


Angela that just a huge question to answer. I guess everyone will recommend where they live themselves.

Depends what you want, but the Northern Costa Blanca around Denia / Gandia / Oliva / Javea ia a lovely area with Blue Flag beaches, reasonably close to Airports, good amenites, beautiful countryside and national parks, and cost of living seems to be less up here than the CDS


----------



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks we were looking at trying to find somewhere that already has some english people as we dont want to be stuck in a new area not speaking spanish so really anywhere that is already popular with the english


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

angela said:


> thanks we were looking at trying to find somewhere that already has some english people as we dont want to be stuck in a new area not speaking spanish so really anywhere that is already popular with the english


Benidorm, Torrievieja, Marbella .... but is that what you are coming to Spain for, to be with British?


----------



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

lol no course i know i will have to learn spanish but while my children are small it would be nice to at least know a few english people out there it will be a big enough change for them anyway


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

We are looking at Spain and France, and stuck with a similar dilemna. We dont want to move to 'Blackpool al la Espana' but feel an easy transition for the first year or two may not be a bad idea, get a reasonable grasp on culture and language then move forward. Its a hard call, I want to integrate and dont want to be the 'Pom abroad' but dont want to make it too hard straight away. Waiting for advice expectantly!!


----------



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

i know exactly what you mean its so hard to try and find somewhere because we also have the issue of work and until we speak fluent spanish everything is going to be a problem that is why we thought of somewhere that already has english would be a good place to start at least then we can get ideas from other people and make a few english friends


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hopefully we get some replies!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I want to explode a myth!

You dont need to go to heavily populated Brit areas to make a start in Spain.

I'll use our experiences as an example.

We came here with very little Spanish, having been to night school for a few terms. We knew how to ask for something, we knew how to give our names, address, the basics.

We moved to an area just outside Oliva which I believed to be a very Spanish town, historically an agricultural area.

We find here that our immediate neighbour on one side is Spanish/French, and that there are a number of English, French, German, Dutch & Spanish families nearby. 

When we arrived here our first problem was to get all the paperwork done. Looking back on it I wished we had employed a gestoria to do it all for us. We would have got it done quicly in that way, but instead it did drag on for a while. My point being, a gestoria will do it all for you relatively cheaply and take the hassle away.

Knowing the basics in Spanish, the Spaniards appreciated that we were trying and went out of their way to help. Quite a few have basic English.

We have Dutch, French, Spanish and German friends and get along well with them. We are still struggling with Spanish as there is so much to learn, but it is not the major concern WE thought it would be before we came here.

What I am trying to say is ....... dont let your lack of command of Spanish be the deciding factor in where you are going to live. You and your family can learn to speak spanish slowly, but selling a home and re locating if you dont like "little britain" can be a lot harder!

Good luck


----------



## angela (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks i do understand what your saying i think because its such a big move i want to make sure its best for us all as far as work and schools are concerned because i dont want to miles away from the schools etc i have no intentions of being in the middle of a holiday resort as this would be pointless in moving i want a new life not a little britain as you put it lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

angela said:


> thanks i do understand what your saying i think because its such a big move i want to make sure its best for us all as far as work and schools are concerned because i dont want to miles away from the schools etc i have no intentions of being in the middle of a holiday resort as this would be pointless in moving i want a new life not a little britain as you put it lol


The best possible thing you can do is come over for a fortnight and have a look around. Go to Torrevieja ... see what its like. Then travel to a few other places ... take your time, its a big move

The age for your kids is great for state school, they will become bi lingual very quickly ... well the eldest will anyway


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

angela said:


> thanks i do understand what your saying i think because its such a big move i want to make sure its best for us all as far as work and schools are concerned because i dont want to miles away from the schools etc i have no intentions of being in the middle of a holiday resort as this would be pointless in moving i want a new life not a little britain as you put it lol


Hmm....I am Swiss and want to move to Spain with my family, I am thinking about similar things right now. But I am wondering what you brit's have against brit's.... Just joking....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> Hmm....I am Swiss and want to move to Spain with my family, I am thinking about similar things right now. But I am wondering what you brit's have against brit's.... Just joking....


We dont have anything against each other, its just nice if you move to a foreign country not to be surrounded by them 

If you came to Spain and found yourself on an urbanisation full of Swiss people, would you feel OK about it?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Angela,
My wife & I moved to the Costa del Sol in 1983, within a few years we had 2 kids, both the births were in the UK so they had British passports which I thought was important at the time. 
We put them into a PRIVATE Spanish school, starting with pre-school at the age of 4, within a few months they were fluent in Spanish at their age group.
At 6 they moved up to the proper school and we were very surprised to find the fees went down!, it seems the private schools were/are subsidised by the goverment. My point is that its posible to send them to a private school without breaking the bank. I cannot remember the fees however if you´re interested I can ask my wife for further details. 
Although it was´nt the best school in the world I believe our kids were very happy there, I seem to remember only one incident of bullying which was quickly dealt with, the teachers/Spanish really love children. 
They stayed in the same school until 16 then up to instituto before going on to Uni.
Although they had English lessons at school its very basic so its important they have extra lessons especialy in reading & writing, the verbal they will pick up at home. Our son is now 23, trilingual, (we sent him to Switzerland to study), and our daughter 21, bilingual, although they now live abroad they still have Spanish friends from school. 
WE live in a great area called Mijas Costa, just a couple of miles from the sea, surrounded by Spanish neighbours but within driving distance of a resort. 
There are quite a few private schools down here, in Fuengirola/ Mijas English, Finnish, Swedish but they tend to be expensive so please consider a Spanish private one. By the way your 2 are just the best age to move to another country.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> We dont have anything against each other, its just nice if you move to a foreign country not to be surrounded by them
> 
> If you came to Spain and found yourself on an urbanisation full of Swiss people, would you feel OK about it?


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I want to explode a myth!
> 
> You dont need to go to heavily populated Brit areas to make a start in Spain.
> 
> Knowing the basics in Spanish, the Spaniards appreciated that we were trying and went out of their way to help. Quite a few have basic English.


If I had to make the choice - I'd go where there are predominantly Spaniards. If I wanted to live with other Brits I'd live in the UK. 

Many younger Spaniards are already fairly good with English - but as with all folk - they're afraid of making mistakes so don't try - UNTIL you make the first move and they see you are not afraid to make mistakes.

True there are folk who are comfortable in an Ex-pat environment - and whilst it's not for me - I understand (I'd for example fully understand if my parents decided to spend their latter years in the warmth with no new language stress - but knowing them they'd prefer to communicate with the locals - and my dad cant handle much Sun). But it's NOT imo the best you can do for your children.

It's MUCH better for children to be immersed in the local language. And not stressfull. 

About 2 weeks ago I was at a Wedding - Full of families from all over - Norway, France, Spain etc. The kids all played quite happily together not able to speak to each other. They assimilate this change better than most adults.


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Heaven and Hell*


In heaven:
The English are the police,
The Germans are the mechanics,
The Swiss are the administrators,
The French are the lovers,
The Italians are the cooks.

In hell:
The English are the cooks,
The French are the mechanics,
The Swiss are the lovers,
The Italians are the administrators,
The Germans are the police!

Maybe its a place called Spain. Funny though, what happened to the Spanish?!?!


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Angela, i am in exactly the same boat as you. I am looking to move to Spain with my wife and 4 year old daughter in the next 18 months and we are still undecided on where to move to. As Stravinsky said the North Costa Blanca is supposed to be really nice. We have been on a viewing trip to Costa Almeria (which we found to remote for us) and are off to the Mazarron area (Murcia region) in a couple of weeks. We personally, don't want to live right in the thick of a British community like Benidorm, Torrievieja, Marbella (if i did i would move to Gib) but would like to be within striking distance if you know what i mean. 10 - 15 miles inland from a main resort would be ideal for us so we could be close to schools and maybe have a better chance of work. Just far enough away to mix with the locals but close enough for work if we get it. Perhaps i am hoping to much for this but that is why we are going on a few viewing trips. If anyone thinks i am being too optimistic please speak up.


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

covfan71 said:


> Angela, i am in exactly the same boat as you. I am looking to move to Spain with my wife and 4 year old daughter in the next 18 months and we are still undecided on where to move to. As Stravinsky said the North Costa Blanca is supposed to be really nice. We have been on a viewing trip to Costa Almeria (which we found to remote for us) and are off to the Mazarron area (Murcia region) in a couple of weeks. We personally, don't want to live right in the thick of a British community like Benidorm, Torrievieja, Marbella (if i did i would move to Gib) but would like to be within striking distance if you know what i mean. 10 - 15 miles inland from a main resort would be ideal for us so we could be close to schools and maybe have a better chance of work. Just far enough away to mix with the locals but close enough for work if we get it. Perhaps i am hoping to much for this but that is why we are going on a few viewing trips. If anyone thinks i am being too optimistic please speak up.


What kind of work are you looking for? My wife and I are both Management and Strategy Consultants and as such an occupation is communication based we believe that we may be 'challenged' until our language skills equal our technical ability!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hope everbody is aware that Spain is entering its biggest recession since the early 90s, theres going to be a lot of Spanish & foreigners out of work this winter. Rob. (25 years in Spain).


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Hope everbody is aware that Spain is entering its biggest recession since the early 90s, theres going to be a lot of Spanish & foreigners out of work this winter. Rob. (25 years in Spain).


Yup - in the first 6 months unemployment rose by quarter of a Million. And nobody expects things to improve till April next year!


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Hope everbody is aware that Spain is entering its biggest recession since the early 90s, theres going to be a lot of Spanish & foreigners out of work this winter. Rob. (25 years in Spain).



Sounds like I'm going to be well placed, then, helping all those companies reduce their risk!!

More seriously, its a World thing, wherever you are you have to be aware of a global downturn. You cut your cloth to suit the situation, dont you? We are currently investing in property, which some seem as a stange thing to do, but its a buyers market. I think that if you go in with your eyes open you can make good in any situation and I am aware and cogniscant of the Spanish situation. As a current (hopefully) graduate of the University of Cape Towns Business School I am still full of the rah rah so see opportunity in every crisis.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Deepdiver47 said:


> Sounds like I'm going to be well placed, then, helping all those companies reduce their risk!!


Except the majority of companies here are now SMALL - They're simply shutting down. My vision of things here is that there's worse to come and that recovery here will be slow. 

Property investment - depending where - could work.


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine is in the UK. Mainly commercial property, which, thanks to the climate, pretty much immediately finds long term lets. I think its funny, wherever you are you seem to get caught up in the moment - the UK sees its situation as poor, yet compared to ours its still cheap money and good returns. Like I said, just keep your eyes open. Its the boiling frog, isnt it? You never feel the water getting hotter if you were there when it was tepid - its the same with economies - you have to stand outside the bubble to really get a view compared to other places. I watch other parts of the forum, especially South Africa, and wonder why people would want to come here now. Crime is on the up, politics is dodgy, to put it mildly, and we have REAL recession with the repo rate rising every other month, already solidly in double digits, but something must bring them. Are we all simply victims of the 'grass is always greener' myth? 

My reason to move is to return to Europe. I've been away since the 80's and my parents are aging, so for a few years would like to be closer, but cant get my head around the weather! Maybe I should just hold off and pray for global warming, then the Gower Peninsula would be the place!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Deepdiver47 said:


> ... I watch other parts of the forum, especially South Africa, and wonder why people would want to come here now. Crime is on the up, politics is dodgy, to put it mildly, and we have REAL recession with the repo rate rising every other month, already solidly in double digits, but something must bring them.


I wonder what though. The SA branch of my mums family left SA ages ago (5-6 years) - Spain was on their list (warmth) but they eventually went to NZ (work/language). Crime was a major factor in their leaving.


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

We went to Oz and loved it - similar people, sports mad, great climate, we even bought a place in Sydney, but it is miles from anywhere! Honestly, it was like stepping back 50 years, kids play in the road, neighbours come round for a cup of tea, or more likely a beer, your back door is unlocked in case you lose your keys, its just brilliant. My brother in law is still there - property development in Airlie beach, so closing no doors. For me I have to juggle access to the UK and the weather. 

Have to say, though, Chris, I loved Madrid. Had/have good friends there and I really enjoyed my visits. The only thing that would get to me is distance from the coast. Growing up in the UK midlands I've become a bit of a sea lover and dont think I could live too far away again. That and Beckham moving to the Galaxy . .


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Yup - in the first 6 months unemployment rose by quarter of a Million. And nobody expects things to improve till April next year!


Were they not tied to the Euro they could have devalued the Peseta, they can't even reduce interest rates without permission from Brussels. An economy built on tourism is in rough water when it's largest market finds that it can't afford to holiday there.

Block after block of unsold and uncompleted apartments built to feed the ego's of avid viewers of 'A Place In The Sun' are a testament on how not to plan your countries economy. The UK and USA will not see any improvement in April next year (IMHO) so Spain has no chance. Just fasten your seat belts, lower your expectations and prepare yourselves for a very rough ride.


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry to say, but thats good for me, coming in as a cash buyer . .


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Were they not tied to the Euro they could have devalued the Peseta, they can't even reduce interest rates without permission from Brussels. An economy built on tourism is in rough water when it's largest market finds that it can't afford to holiday there.


The problem has just as much to do with the economy strength having been based on property speculation (not only on the coast) - and property that NOBODY can afford now. As well as raised costs external to the country - revaluing the currency would make the 2nd part WORSE.

The main sufferer atm is the building industry - but not just where tourists are. I moved here just after the last revaluation - was DIRE for folk who lived here ALL OVER. Massive interest rates - 18-25% Mortgages. Maybe if Spain becomes less attractive some of the non productive tax dodging folk will go away - and the rest of us can live happily.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Deepdiver47 said:


> Sorry to say, but thats good for me, coming in as a cash buyer . .


Yes me to, but I think that prices will be in free fall next year. I have noticed brits reducing by a few thousand Euros and deciding to throw their furniture in (were they intending to ship it back to the UK?) Most that I have spoken to are returning to the UK and haven't a clue that they are going to have to reduce by as much as 30%.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

This started before in the German speaking areas - though maybe for other collateral reasons. Often it was folk living above their TRUE means. They lived "on holiday" all year. Live like a local - you'll manage better.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Yes me to, but I think that prices will be in free fall next year. I have noticed brits reducing by a few thousand Euros and deciding to throw their furniture in (were they intending to ship it back to the UK?) Most that I have spoken to are returning to the UK and haven't a clue that they are going to have to reduce by as much as 30%.


However, from what I've seen recently, a lot of Brits who were planning to "jump ship" and return to the UK are starting to think twice - is the UK having such a good time at the mo???? In my opinion its just been a "knee-jerk" reaction to run for home if things seem bad, but I'm now seeing a lot of people thinking a little clearer and deciding to sit it out here

Eventhough my OH commutes to work in the UK and we're paid in sterling, we're saving a fortune by living in Spain -we rent our UK house for double what we're paying in rent here, all our utility bills are much cheaper here, e.g. council tax 8 euros a month! and our bins are emptied once a day!!, food and petrol are less (although rising - as everywhere else) and life is generally more relaxed and pleasant.

Ok, maybe there is a bumpy ride ahead and things could change, but the UK really isnt having a good time either and I for one would sooner have a bad time here than back in the depressing, grey UK!

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> The problem has just as much to do with the economy strength having been based on property speculation (not only on the coast) - and property that NOBODY can afford now. As well as raised costs external to the country - revaluing the currency would make the 2nd part WORSE.
> 
> The main sufferer atm is the building industry - but not just where tourists are. I moved here just after the last revaluation - was DIRE for folk who lived here ALL OVER. Massive interest rates - 18-25% Mortgages. Maybe if Spain becomes less attractive some of the non productive tax dodging folk will go away - and the rest of us can live happily.


As I see it Spain could have done with 500,000 less properties yesterday and the UK could do with 500,000 more properties today. Our politicians are now telling us how they will sort out the current problems, if they know how to do this how did they get us into this bloody mess in the first place? These things tend to sort themselves out with the passage of time, politicians will keep their heads down when times are tough and then will claim the credit when things recover.

The out of work building workers will now have to look for repair and renovation work, and charge reasonable prices. If they can't do this they will have to return to their towns and villages and do as their parents and grandparents did when times got tough. The army of Jack the lads who make up the illegals will find that returning to where they came from preferable to starvation. Anyone with no mortgage who doesn't need to work will carry on as normal, albeit at 15% higher costs if they derive their income from the UK.

Spain like the UK has seen it all, invasions,wars,hard times and good times. It needs to sit down and have a think where its going instead of charging around like a dog on heat. I know areas where the expat communities will keep the local Spanish businesses going, give it two to three years and you will wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> However, from what I've seen recently, a lot of Brits who were planning to "jump ship" and return to the UK are starting to think twice - is the UK having such a good time at the mo???? In my opinion its just been a "knee-jerk" reaction to run for home if things seem bad, but I'm now seeing a lot of people thinking a little clearer and deciding to sit it out here
> 
> Eventhough my OH commutes to work in the UK and we're paid in sterling, we're saving a fortune by living in Spain -we rent our UK house for double what we're paying in rent here, all our utility bills are much cheaper here, e.g. council tax 8 euros a month! and our bins are emptied once a day!!, food and petrol are less (although rising - as everywhere else) and life is generally more relaxed and pleasant.
> 
> ...


jojo,

If folk have got £350,000 mortgages on properties that if they had to sell would fetch £300,000 then yes it's depressingly grey. I know a guy with a £25million property portfolio at last years valuation all on very highly geared borrowning that is now worth circa £4million less and his interest payments have increased by 2%. He has £90,000 in credit card debts, a Mercerdes on credit and owes his parents and brother £100,000 apiece.

I have a lot lot less with a relatively small mortgage, no credit card or hire purchase debts so other than the mortgage I don't owe anyone a tanner. I have savings and some rapidly shrinking investments along with a pension fund for future use. So it's bad in the UK is it? It is for some but for me the government, taxes, law and order and the bloody awful weather is why I want to come to Spain, but not to be in debt.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> As I see it Spain could have done with 500,000 less properties yesterday .....The out of work building workers will now have to look for repair and renovation work, and charge reasonable prices. If they can't do this they will have to return to their towns and villages and do as their parents and grandparents did when times got tough. The army of Jack the lads who make up the illegals will find that returning to where they came from preferable to starvation. Anyone with no mortgage who doesn't need to work will carry on as normal, albeit at 15% higher costs if they derive their income from the UK.


At last count there are OVER 1 million unoccupied/unsold/unrented properties about. And iirc that did not include the tourist sector!

Problem is that many illegals have not the where with all to eat, let alone get a flight home so they can maybe eat.

I read yesterday that (I think) Guatamala (or Ecuador) is looking at assisting it's reported 60,000 illegals in the EEC (mainly Spain)to get home following the EECs recent aggressive anti-illegals ruling. But even they admit that there's just as much chance they'll starve there too.

For many it'll be better to get caught and imprisoned for 18months. They'll get fed. And taxes will rise to pay for them!


----------



## Deepdiver47 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was suprised to see the number of South Americans listed as resident in Barcelona. I guess the French got North Africa and Spain, for its colonisational misdeeds, got the other side of the ocean. 

But slightly back on topic, what about Barcelona? I currently live in Cape Town and really enjoy Multi cultural cities, so looking for a Sanish equivalent. Without Gazza lookalikes and Watneys Red, preferrably . .


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

BCN <-> Cape Town. 

I didn't see that much of Capetown city itself when I was over in SA ('91) - but yes not a bad analogy. 

Penedes = Stellenbosch (wine etc)


----------



## rita.clancy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey I'm moving to spain soon 

Can you reccomend the best way to learn Spanish when I move over 

Thaqnks for your help..........................................


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Avoid anywhere that you can use any other language. Watch ONLY Spanish TV - especially old films you've seen so often in English you almost know the text. Read Spanish magazines (on a hobby you like). 

BUT you should get as a minimum some tapes and I'd recommend something like Adult Night Classes BEFORE setting out.

Spanish is spoken FAST on the whole.


----------

